# S&W Sigma 9mm and .40...



## Spookey (Feb 28, 2005)

Dear All,

I am interested in hearing others opinions of the S&W Sigma Series sidearm.

Having become well aquainted with mine I must say that it is the best $300 pistol I have ever fired! My ammo of choice is the Speer Gold Dot JHP. My gun seams to love them as he will feed them all day long.

Features...

1. Affordable Price
2. Comparative Accuracy
3. Tactical Rail
4. 3-Dot Sights
5. Smooth Trigger Pull
6. Rapid Reload Ability (Tilt to right, slam magazine...Slide closes by it self)

These are just a few things I like about the S&W Sigma!

God's Grace,
Spooks


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 28, 2005)

Two agencies with which I share jurisdiction have used them; both have moved on.  No one I have spoken to was real taken with it as a duty pistol.  Beyond that I have no real opinion.


----------



## AnimEdge (Feb 28, 2005)

Isnt it suposto be a 'knock-off' of a Glock? I am persoanly interested though in picking up a Sigma, i like S&W and i like the light weight and the feel of the gun, though i did notice it had like a bit of a knub on the back of the grip to me though, its on the list of guns im thinking about buying, but right now the glock might be winning do to the .45 'type' ammo they have just made for it (its like a .45 in a 9mm skin, basicly same charactoristics and such, i think its like a .45 GAP or something to that name) But when it comes to looks the Sigma is a bit more prettier 

But more testing for me is needed, i have some time sence i dont have the money yet


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 28, 2005)

Here is some detailed info about this pistol, with pics...

http://www.gunblast.com/SWSigma9.htm

Paul


----------



## GAB (Mar 1, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Here is some detailed info about this pistol, with pics...
> 
> http://www.gunblast.com/SWSigma9.htm
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul, 

Good article...It sounds like a real buy for some one who needs a good home gun and does not want to dump $5/600 into something they might practice with only a couple of times a year. Then the holster then the cleaning kit etc...

Regards, Gary


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm not one to disparage anyones opinion. Guns are like gloves inthat you need to go with the proper glove for the proper situation and it must have the right fit.
That being said...

I worked in a indoor pistol range for 7 years. The Sigma was a standard rental. I have seen just about every handgun used in a long term industrial setting. Next to the Beretta 92FS, the Sigmas was one of the worst guns be had. They feel nice in the hand, even the funky trigger safety, but it really is nothing more than a loose Glock. I prefer the Glock over the Sigma, but I dont own one of those either just because I dont like the plastic guns. The recoil is more than necessary and I dont like the trigger style, as it feels like I broke the gun with every pull. The only Plastic gun I like are the USP series from HK.

The Sigma had constant trigger malfunctions, and the trigger break itself was akin to opening a can of coke. The magazine rattles quite a bit, although ot nearly as bad as the Ruger P series (all sound like broken clocks)

My handgun recomendations became rather consistant after a few years. 
Beginners always learned on a 4 or 6 inch S&W 66 or 686 shooting 38s. (a 2 inch 66 sits 4 feet form by bed)
Once they were able to shoot a consistant group no larger than 6 inches across at 25 feet I would introduce them to other things, but would never recomend shooting anything else regularly until that group shrunk to 2 inches.

Combat guns follow the glove analogy. Go with what you like and what works. But that is for a different thread, as I think I ahve strayed to far already.

Cheers


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 1, 2005)

> Go with what you like and what works. But that is for a different thread, as I think I ahve strayed to far already.




Nope; I thought it was a really good post, and a really good perspective.  Rental guns see far more abuse than duty guns as far as being ****, not cleaned frequently, etc.  Interesting that the Sigma doesnt make the cut either place.   (for what its worth I don't like the SW99 either, and we almost adopted that).

In fairness, it is a $300 gun, not a $6 or $700 gun.  I like my kel tec, and it has its place (usually my pocket), but I will not put it up against a "serious" pistol in terms of accuracy, durability, or ability to play the one gun role. (and yes, it has a great trigger, actually better than my duty 5943).

I also just dont like plastic guns...but that's me.  

(Not picking on you spooky, but you asked....)


----------



## Spookey (Mar 1, 2005)

Dear deArnis,

 No problem...My inquiry was based on my satisfaction (for $249.00). For the price, I felt the quality was good.

 Based on an overall preformance (price aside), it is a mediocre firearm. Personally, I prefer a heavier side arm and am not super fond of polymer either. My general sidearm is a Sig 226, and my favorite plinker is my Ruger Gp-100. Having lost my Sig during a move I have carried the S&W until I aquire another high end firearm.

My conclusion...For the price the S&W Sigma approved!

Spooks


----------



## AnimEdge (Mar 1, 2005)

Thats a nice price at 280 maybe ill pick one up


----------



## Liam_G (Mar 1, 2005)

Sigmas, from what I know, are sort of a two chapter story:

Chapter 1, "The Early Years", subtitled "mostly garbage"
Chapter 2, "The Current Enhanced Models", subtitled "tons better"

The 'enhanced' models are supposedly a whole different ballgame than the old Sigmas ... I would make sure to differentiate between the generations of Sigma pistols when considering whether or not to get one.

Caveat: haven't owned a single Sigma; anything I say about Sigmas is just based on friends who have owned them, and general talk and opinions of other shooters over the years.

Respectfully,
Liam


----------



## psi_radar (Mar 1, 2005)

I fired about 100 rounds through my brother-in-law's Sigma 9mm a few years back. Didn't like it, didn't like it at all. The metal slide on the plastic body seemed to exaggerate recoil--it was way too snappy for just a 9mm. The recoil made it tough, for me at least, to fire with any sort of rapidity while maintaining my target line. Function was ok, no feed jams or other problems with FMJ ammo. Personally, I wouldn't buy one. I'd spend the $280 on a quality used piece.


----------



## GAB (Mar 1, 2005)

psi_radar said:
			
		

> I fired about 100 rounds through my brother-in-law's Sigma 9mm a few years back. Didn't like it, didn't like it at all. The metal slide on the plastic body seemed to exaggerate recoil--it was way too snappy for just a 9mm. The recoil made it tough, for me at least, to fire with any sort of rapidity while maintaining my target line. Function was ok, no feed jams or other problems with FMJ ammo. Personally, I wouldn't buy one. I'd spend the $280 on a quality used piece.


 
PSI
Sure one mans ugly is one mans pretty...

I really like your new signature, Sterling Hayden, One of his best roles besides Johnny Guitar...

Regards, Gary


----------



## psi_radar (Mar 1, 2005)

Gary,

Sterling Hayden is hugely underrated, glad you like the pic. 

I was going to add that some might like the Sigma, just my opinion etc., but I figured with a topic as personalized as pistols, that went without saying.


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 1, 2005)

Yup.....lots of good used weapons in the $300 range.


----------



## AnimEdge (Mar 1, 2005)

i would love to get a 1911


----------



## psi_radar (Mar 1, 2005)

Springfield puts out a lot of affordable, quality models. 1911. Accept no substitute.


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 2, 2005)

I'll withhold judgement on Springfield until I see how how their warranty unit treats a friend of mine who experienced a rather radical failure...which could have been life threatening given that it was a duty gun, and that it stemmed from an unacceptible shortcut on a top-drawer model.

1911s are a bit of a thread drift from Sigmas...but a drift in the right direction.  Nowadays everyone makes one; I would avoid the newcomers on principle.  I would avoid the "upgraded" passive safeties (though I do own a series 80 colt), and I would avoid the temptation to over spend and over accessorize (no need to spend 12-1400 on a gun that shoots better than you likely every will; if you can afford that you can afford to spend half that and put the rest to quality training).


----------



## psi_radar (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, sorry for the thread drift. I'd like to hear more about the Springfield issue, maybe in another thread. I've heard nothing but good things til now--sounds like a serious malfunction.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 3, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> and I would avoid the temptation to over spend and over accessorize (no need to spend 12-1400 on a gun that shoots better than you likely every will; *if you can afford that you can afford to spend half that and put the rest to quality training*).


Amen Brother!


----------



## TonyM. (Mar 5, 2005)

I have never been satisfied with the fit and finish of Smith auto's. CAD/CAM is fine for electronic parts, but firearms need more human attention.


----------



## magaskins (Sep 8, 2006)

Hello all,
I've owned a S&W 9VE for a little over 2 years and have put a couple thousand rounds through it with not 1 single problem. Extremely reliable and very accurate at the 10 yard mark; I am more than pleased with it's performance and value as it was inexpensive to purchase ($250) and inexpensive to shoot ($25/250 rounds)

That said, I do know they have a bad rep and I've seen it personally with my buddies 9VE; sloppy trigger, slide fails to lock back after last round and couldn't hit a 10" target at 5 yards (attributed to sloppy trigger). I guess I just got lucky.

I've since handed the Sigma over to my wife and now have a Glock 30 as a carry... 

Mark


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 8, 2006)

The Sigma filled a niche of the low-cost affordable market kind of in-line with the HiPoints and Keltecs of today. Many people like them for what they are. They we're never really any threat to Glock as far as market share. However, Smith & Wesson's new offering...the M&P is a different story. So far it has recieved really good reviews, many PDs have been testing it, several have already switched. There is a new generation of Polymer Pistols (M&P, XD, Storm, etc) that might have Glock looking over thier shoulder. For the first time EVER I'm considering (gulp) buying a S&W semiauto!


----------

